# Apricot swordfish



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 12 oz can apricot nectar
1/2 cup prepared strong coffee
1/4 cup dry white wine or vermouth
1 tbsp oil
salt and pepper to taste
2 lb sword fish steaks
1 16 oz can of drained Apricots
paprika
1 tbsp butter

Mix nectar, coffee and wine. Heat to boiling and cook uncovered for 5 mins. Heat oil and butter until melted. Brush sword fish with butter mixture. Sprinkle with salt, pepper and aprika to taste. Broil 5 mins and turn. 

Pour 1/2 of coffee mixture over fish. Broil 5 mins more. Heat apricots in remaining sauce. Spoon over sword fish. Serve over cooked rice.


----------

